# Merckx's Merckx



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

In a previous thread we have established that some great makers were responsible for Eddy's machines. Does anyone know why Merckx seems to be the only one on his team (and his comtemporaries, too) that had his name on his bike instead of the sponsor? Was he smart and had a contract clause so he could build a bike business afterward or was the cult of personality around Merckx that strong? Recent CycleSport magazine special on merckx has been unable to tell me this...


----------

